
What are your Top 3 Open Source project sites (like SourceForge)? - pashbonk

======
SwellJoe
Do you want me to list all 10,000 good Open Source projects, or just the ten I
like the most?

Seriously, SourceForge alone has 149,257 projects, and that's probably not
even a quarter of all Open Source projects. You've really got to give us more
to go on.

~~~
pashbonk
Sure, no problems, SwellJoe. What are your personal Top 3 Open Source project
sites (like SourceForge)?

------
ralph
Do you mean projects, e.g. Vim, or sites that host projects, "like
SourceForge"?

Also, Open Source only? How about Free Software?

